# My deviantART page (post your own!)



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

If you've got 5 minutes, I've got something for you to see! FEAST YOUR EYES ON MY ART! My gallery is linked in my signature (click the banner), but if you have signatures disabled or you don't WANT to click the banner, you can click *here* instead.

I'd appreciate any comments, good or bad (though not bad without a reason - that's just mean), and if you also have a deviantART gallery, I'll try to comment back!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do have one, but I don't use it anymore and most of what is on it is now in my Fictionpress account. There are some flags that I've designed, though.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

TheAlmightyLlama on deviantART

I have some stuff on there, but I primarily use the account for browsing purposes.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

JoeDraco on deviantART


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

Not really mine, but my sister's.

gmajor on deviantART


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I asked about linking to deviantART in the "post your art" thread but didn't get a reply and then forgot about it. Anyway, here it is: ogiGamedev.deviantart.com


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have one, but don't use it much. My scraps are more numerous and interesting than what I have in my main gallery TBH.

superzwiebel on deviantART


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I have one. It's semi-retired as I decided it was better to just put my work on my portfolio site. As both links have my name, and I love my slight anonymity, I'm not terribly comfortable sharing. 

But, thanks everyone else for doing so. roud:


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

kontributan: negativnein on deviantART


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Valdyr's DeviantArt

Note that I have an unusual style. I don't really browse others' art too much. I just post my work, then cut and run.

:laughing:


----------



## CoffeeDrinker (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.lusyne.deviantart.com
Manga artworks. Old, manga artworks. :frustrating:


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

I haven't done anything new in ages but for what it's worth. undercover747's deviantART gallery


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

deviantart is my online home  aelthwyn on deviantART


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

ilikewhatyousay on deviantART 

It's not super impressive, just for fun. :happy:


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

MyBe1oved on deviantART


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Twilight12Galaris on deviantART


By the way, and that's why I fucked up making a double post and shit (didn't see that post till that moment..., and I searched, really..), I made a MBTI group #MyersBriggsGroup on deviantART


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

click it! _MikariStar on deviantART_


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.agnethafan.deviantart.com
I use photobucket more these days


----------



## NamikazeH4 (Feb 15, 2011)

NamikazeH4 on DeviantART
I'm working on my writing so I don't update all that often anymore. Most of the arts I drew lately are designs.


----------



## Sivicious (Feb 21, 2011)

Sivicious on deviantART


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Here's my account. I'm sorry you deactivated yours...


----------

